
Dozens of U.S. diplomats urge strikes against Assad - Udik
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/world/middleeast/syria-assad-obama-airstrikes-diplomats-memo.html
======
pigpaws
While I am no fan the POTUS' international policies, I am even less a fan of
war or being the world police. These 51 'diplomats' are mid-level and all
'career' diplomats.

Civil war sucks, but sometimes, you have to let the people fight. Few, if any
country in the world exists today because it's people wouldn't fight for it
(take a hint, Iraq).

~~~
ende
Ok, but meanwhile there are a lot of innocent lives being ruined as homes are
destroyed and civilians slaughtered at the hands of a brutal dictator and his
Russian accomplices. Unnecessarily destabilizing regions because we don't like
a regime is one thing, but using our military prowess to help threatened
peoples defend their lives and political freedom is quite another.

~~~
pigpaws
see my comment on being the "World Police". This country supports and props up
dictators all the time. Why should we pay for a war (with dollars and blood)
in another country when we can't even help the homeless here?

You as a human being will make sure your children/family are fed first, before
you give to someone else, right? How is that any different as a nation?

